# Training Day 4/10



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a reminder, Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA will have training this Saturday @ Lee Kay 

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=24864

See Ya there.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Those who plan to attend, please bring your NAVHDA Program Aims and Test Rules book. We will be working on chapters 3 & 4. Here is a link for your printing pleasure 
http://www.navhda.org/testrule.pdf


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll bring doughnuts...

Ahem, ..... I mean "power rings"


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Donnerhund GWPs said:


> Here is a link for your printing pleasure
> http://www.navhda.org/testrule.pdf


I thought that came with my yearly dues?????? :mrgreen:


----------

